# The Shape of Sola Scriptura



## Dan.... (May 4, 2004)

[i:2c90f710b8]The Shape of Sola Scriptura[/i:2c90f710b8] - Keith Mathison.

I know I'm going to be labeled a &quot;theological traditionalist&quot; for this one, but I don't think I will mind that too much anymore.

I give this book :thumbup::thumbup: .

After having read through the Theological Traditionalism thread and then later, as the subject was revived in the House Church thread, I was led to believe that the ideology that I personally have held of [i:2c90f710b8]sola scriptura[/i:2c90f710b8] was in error.

At the recommendation of Kevin (K.C.), I ordered a copy of Keith Mathison's book, [i:2c90f710b8]The Shape of Sola Scriptura[/i:2c90f710b8], and after reading it I believe that I have come to understand what is the true, historic Reformed definition of [i:2c90f710b8]Sola Scriptura[/i:2c90f710b8].

What modern evangelicalism has come to promote as [i:2c90f710b8]sola scriptura[/i:2c90f710b8] is a subjective ideology that makes the individual the final authority in deciding which interpretations are scriptural. In the same manner as the Roman church makes the church autonomous in its interpretation of scripture, so also the modern evangelical makes the individual autonomous in the interpretation of scripture.

Many will quote Luther before the Diet of Worms when he said, &quot;[i:2c90f710b8]unless I am convincted by scripture and plain reason -I do not accept the authority of popes and councils, for they have contradicted each other -my conscience is captive to the word of God...[/i:2c90f710b8]&quot; in support for their denial of tradition, yet ignore that Luther in his larger catechism also said, &quot;[i:2c90f710b8]what do you mean by the words: i believe in the Holy Ghost? you can answer: I believe that the Holy Ghost makes me holy...But whereby does He accomplish this? Answer: by the Christian church, the forgiveness of sins, the resurrection of the body, and the life everlasting....For He has a peculiar congregation in the world...which He reveals and preaches, [and through which] He illumines and enkindles hearts, that they understand, accept it, cling to it, and persevere in it.[/i:2c90f710b8]&quot;

The church of Jesus Christ is &quot;the pillar and ground of the truth&quot; (1 Tim 3:15). God has gifted His church with teachers (Eph 4:11), whose authority we are not to spurn (Heb 13:17). We need to learn from their studies.

God is not going to reveal some truth to an individual today that He has not revealed to many of His saints throughout the ages.

Anyway, I guess I am ranting. 

I wanted to extend a word of appreciation to those on both sides of this issue (as I have learned from both positions) for getting me to think about these things.

I also wanted to publicly thank Kevin (K.C.) for recommending Mathison's book. It was very educational. I give it two thumbs up and highly recommend it to anyone who is working through this issue.

[Edited on 5-4-2004 by Dan....]


----------



## fredtgreco (May 4, 2004)

First the Sabbath, now this....

Next thing you know you'll be modifying your position regarding the covenant of grace, and become....


a Walt Chantry baptist!


----------



## kceaster (May 4, 2004)

*Dan...*

I am very glad you found it of use. It was my pleasure to recommend it.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## HolidayJim (May 4, 2004)

*Solo vs Sola*

Mathison was superb. His distinction between &quot;solo&quot; and &quot;sola&quot; was worth the entire purchase price. I have recommended this book to the elders of my church as nearly mandatory reading. After reading it once, I had to read it again. His analysis of the strange doctrines and new teachings troubling the church should be taken to heart. The odd thing is that I found a &quot;stray&quot; copy in a &quot;Christian&quot; bookstore filled with Gibson &quot;Passion Periphenalia&quot; and other assorted &quot;visions&quot; from the Charismaniac set.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 4, 2004)

Amen Dan!:thumbup:


----------



## Scott (May 6, 2004)

This is one of the best books to come out in a while (that I am familiar with at least).


----------

